# High Country Club in SmartMoney Magazine



## travelguy (Jul 27, 2007)

A brief mention of Fractionals, Condo-Hotels and Destination Clubs including High Country Club on SmartMoney.com: http://www.smartmoney.com/mag/index.cfm?story=august2007-vacation.  The article may be more in depth in the print magazine.


----------



## saluki (Jul 27, 2007)

I saw that story in the printed version & I don't recall much more detail than the web version.

What's up with the HCC Cabo photo in the article? Is that a part of the condo complex that HCC is in? The photo looks like a killer single-family home.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 27, 2007)

saluki said:


> I saw that story in the printed version & I don't recall much more detail than the web version.
> 
> What's up with the HCC Cabo photo in the article? Is that a part of the condo complex that HCC is in? The photo looks like a killer single-family home.



its simply mislabeled.

http://exclusiveresorts.com/images/destinations/CABO_Res_1_res211_PL.jpg
@ Las Residencias @ Punta Ballena, near Esperanza (includes resort amenities)

they also have some fairly inaccurate generalizations about condo hotels.


----------



## saluki (Jul 27, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> its simply mislabeled.
> 
> http://exclusiveresorts.com/images/destinations/CABO_Res_1_res211_PL.jpg
> @ Las Residencias @ Punta Ballena, near Esperanza (includes resort amenities)
> ...



Well done


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 27, 2007)

saluki said:


> Well done



thanks  but cmon be honest, its pretty sad i know this stuff by sight isnt it? 

http://flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=659021


----------



## saluki (Jul 27, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> thanks  but cmon be honest, its pretty sad i know this stuff by sight isnt it?
> 
> http://flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=659021



You are definitely doing your research. Are you thinking of taking the plunge soon?


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 27, 2007)

im watching these >

worldwide private residences
lusso collection
ciel 

ill definitely buy into the cheapest (there is something cheaper than HCC now) after the next phase of my career, when ill have more flexibility.


----------



## saluki (Jul 27, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> ill definitely buy into the cheapest (there is something cheaper than HCC now)



OK, you big tease...what would that be?


----------



## zorast (Jul 28, 2007)

As an ER member who has stayed in the unit next to the one mistakenly pictured in the Smart Money article ... I really wonder about the journalism of the Wall Street Journal.    

The ER properties are unbelievable ... our family has had some of the most incredible vacations over the last year and a half.  We think joining ER was one of the best decisions we've made.


----------

